# The New Car



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Following the demise of my faithful car, I was faced with a choice: roll over and die, or get another car.

I just returned home from the dealer with my new set of wheels. I won't identify the make, but I am told the makers are known for fine engineering, eating raw fish, and hari-kari  

The car is a new (2018) subcompact. Consumer Reports gave it the best rating in the category.

Since I paid for my last car, they let me drive off with another. Silly fools! Yes, they are well aware of my Uber driving.

Consumer Reports provided me with a price to counter their offer. My counter-offer was quickly accepted, saving me about $700.

They were not aware my old car had been in their shop the other day. Since no warning lights showed, we discussed how I knew the car was toast. In the interest of full disclosure, I explained.

Contrary to some irresponsible assertions made by some in this forum, I neither play games or BS.

As a result, they were very cooperative. I was given a variety of warranty, maintenance, and financial services I did not expect. 

Now the real fun begins. My next posts will outline my expenses to make the car ready for work.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

But where do the fresh baked cookies go? Surely u want those coveted badges.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Enjoy your new Toyota Corolla?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Brownies, fool, brownies!  My new dash is big enough to land F-14 Tomcats on. Maybe a bit of Velcro -or a magnet - and I can set my brownies there. (Was I speeding,Officer? Or were you drawn to the smell of my fresh brownies?)

First expense: $35 for a new phone mount Old one doesn't work well in the new car.

I use "Steelie" by Nite-Use. I had the clamp-on vent mount, but it didn't work with the new vents. So, now I have a dash mount.

I filled 3 buckets with stuff I carried in the last car. Tomorrow I will begin installing this stuff in the new car.

I need new seat covers (old ones getting raggedy) and a new dash cover (to help hide my cords).


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Contrary to some irresponsible assertions made by some in this forum, I neither play games or BS.
> 
> As a result, they were very cooperative. I was given a variety of warranty, maintenance, and financial services I did not expect.
> 
> Now the real fun begins. My next posts will outline my expenses to make the car ready for work.


They believed the Hype that uber drivers make good money? I jest but in St. Louis the math still works out well.

On the plus side you _disclosed_ it.

On uber i would have gone used but.. you ARE in one of the better markets for the time being, with a lower cost of living than Orlando and much higher rates i'm not going to tell you your not going to make money because...

If Orlando still had rates that high i'd still be driving Uber...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Please


Karen Stein said:


> Following the demise of my faithful car, I was faced with a choice: roll over and die, or get another car.
> 
> I just returned home from the dealer with my new set of wheels. I won't identify the make, but I am told the makers are known for fine engineering, eating raw fish, and hari-kari
> 
> ...


Please
TELL ME YOU REMEMBERED TO GET YOUR UBER DRIVERS DISCOUNT !

( worth up to $2,000.00 or more)

Please


Karen Stein said:


> Following the demise of my faithful car, I was faced with a choice: roll over and die, or get another car.
> 
> I just returned home from the dealer with my new set of wheels. I won't identify the make, but I am told the makers are known for fine engineering, eating raw fish, and hari-kari
> 
> ...


Please
TELL ME YOU REMEMBERED TO GET YOUR UBER DRIVERS DISCOUNT !

( worth up to $2,000.00 or more)


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Now the real fun begins. My next posts will outline my expenses to make the car ready for work.


Uber got hacked lost all their money and shut down. Sorry.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I jest but in St. Louis the math still works out well.


She is not in St. Louis. If she won't even disclose the *make* of car she bought, do you think she will say where she actually lives?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

AllGold said:


> She is not in St. Louis. If she won't even disclose the *make* of car she bought, do you think she will say where she actually lives?


In the fantasy world perhaps.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I think Uber must have a new partnership with consumer reports. These posts are like a commercial for CR. $700 off sticker, of course they quickly accepted because that's not a good deal.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> of course they quickly accepted because that's not a good deal.


If you're getting a good deal, it takes several hours. You have to learn the negotiating dance. An offer quickly accepted is an indication that you left some money on the table.

Christine


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> If you're getting a good deal, it takes several hours. You have to learn the negotiating dance. An offer quickly accepted is an indication that you left some money on the table.


This. I used to LOVE selling cars to the inexperienced. They throw one number, you throw one back, no more tossing or talk, they chuckle in their head, meet middle way, and walk off with a nice, hefty profit on your wallet.

I played game when I got my PF. They wanted 27k. I went through the list of faults (chipped paint, ding in the grill, driven 4WD most of its life, mileage, soft windshield *from the plant* soft paint, etc, etc) and wrote down a number for each one, as to what it would cost for me to replace it. The number went down, and down, and the sweat came to their brows. And that 27k dropped like a rock by another 5k. Then I threw out a number, and they countered. And I threw out another number. And they countered. 5 hours later, I took that SUV home for over 8k under what they wanted and under 20k. I may have been able to get them lower, but I was tired at that point and was ready to wheel it home.

My brand new tC (2011 model) I was told that the car would be 23k with my wanted upgrades with no write-down. I got that little sucker for under 20k too. Only took three hours on that one AND I got the LED interior lights included, which hadn't been in the original upgrades, and lo-jack, also not originally included.

$700 in savings isn't BAD per say. But A LOT of money WAS left on the table. There's certain games you NEED to play in this industry.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Brownies, fool, brownies!  My new dash is big enough to land F-14 Tomcats on. Maybe a bit of Velcro -or a magnet - and I can set my brownies there. (Was I speeding,Officer? Or were you drawn to the smell of my fresh brownies?)
> 
> First expense: $35 for a new phone mount Old one doesn't work well in the new car.
> 
> ...


Brownies. Consider me influenced and educated.



Bbonez said:


> I think Uber must have a new partnership with consumer reports. These posts are like a commercial for CR. $700 off sticker, of course they quickly accepted because that's not a good deal.


I guess CR have cut a deal with Uber so the team have been directed to roll out the message.



AllGold said:


> She is not in St. Louis. If she won't even disclose the *make* of car she bought, do you think she will say where she actually lives?


It's city has changed a few times, but the schtick stays the same. Shill gets chased off City forums so is left skulking around the Advice & Stories pages. As ever, the line it takes tells us what issues Uber wants to influence this week. Yawn.



Karen Stein said:


> Brownies, fool, brownies!  My new dash is big enough to land F-14 Tomcats on. Maybe a bit of Velcro -or a magnet - and I can set my brownies there. (Was I speeding,Officer? Or were you drawn to the smell of my fresh brownies?)
> 
> First expense: $35 for a new phone mount Old one doesn't work well in the new car.
> 
> ...


Why would you ever spend money you don't have on new seat covers. Surely it's not to keep pax happy or earn those coveted badges?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Congrats Karen

Post a picture of the new wheels


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> This. I used to LOVE selling cars to the inexperienced. They throw one number, you throw one back, no more tossing or talk, they chuckle in their head, meet middle way, and walk off with a nice, hefty profit on your wallet.
> 
> I played game when I got my PF. They wanted 27k. I went through the list of faults (chipped paint, ding in the grill, driven 4WD most of its life, mileage, soft windshield *from the plant* soft paint, etc, etc) and wrote down a number for each one, as to what it would cost for me to replace it. The number went down, and down, and the sweat came to their brows. And that 27k dropped like a rock by another 5k. Then I threw out a number, and they countered. And I threw out another number. And they countered. 5 hours later, I took that SUV home for over 8k under what they wanted and under 20k. I may have been able to get them lower, but I was tired at that point and was ready to wheel it home.
> 
> ...


One time I got a dealership to knock $5000 off a car by BLUFFING that I had an offer $5000 less then that dealership and I was price shopping.

Man... I have a good poker face...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

AllGold said:


> She is not in St. Louis. If she won't even disclose the *make* of car she bought, do you think she will say where she actually lives?


Same city as Emdeplam. Probably either Lagos, Nigeria or a city by the bay in California.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Just asking. If some one is happy, why do we always have to say why they shouldn't be?


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Just asking. If some one is happy, why do we always have to say why they shouldn't be?


We shouldn't if they're a real driver and not an Uber Social Media shill.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Or a paranoid reprobate.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Or a paranoid reprobate.


Leave emdeplam alone. It's a sleazy job but someone's always gonna do it.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Buying a new car to drive for Uber is stupid. You should have bought a $5k, high mileage beater.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Following the demise of my faithful car, I was faced with a choice: roll over and die, or get another car.
> 
> I just returned home from the dealer with my new set of wheels. I won't identify the make, but I am told the makers are known for fine engineering, eating raw fish, and hari-kari
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new car. Best of luck on the road.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Why can't we know what you ended up going with?

Since we are talking negotiating with used car dealers. I once got a salesman fired for the deal he gave me on a car. Got it for 50% of what they were asking and when I went to finalize the paperwork the following day I was told he was no longer with the dealership.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> Why can't we know what you ended up going with?
> 
> Since we are talking negotiating with used car dealers. I once got a salesman fired for the deal he gave me on a car. Got it for 50% of what they were asking and when I went to finalize the paperwork the following day I was told he was no longer with the dealership.


You must be quite the salesman.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> You must be quite the salesman.


Not really, I just showed up with cold, hard cash and he flinched.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

BikingBob said:


> Not really, I just showed up with cold, hard cash and he flinched.


Flashing hundreds works every time.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Years ago, the TV station needed a new news car. The business manager said OK, but buy it today so the expense stays in this month. I told the chief photographer to call all of the Ford and Mercury dealers in our area and explain that we were asking for the best price on a Taurus or Sable wagon, white or off white color, and that we would be getting lots of quotes and making our decision before five o'clock. 

Can't be certain, but it seemed we got a great deal that day.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Get some cheap seat covers, unless u have an old set already. This is as close as pax get to my back seats, covered with a $40 waterproof dog seat cover off Amazon that can be removed in a couple minutes and put in the laundry if it gets too paxy.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Buying a new car to drive for Uber is stupid. You should have bought a $5k, high mileage beater.


I think going with a tiny subcompact only hurts you worse in the end also....espically with tips after pax sitting on each other's laps with luggage on the floors as foot props.



DollarFree said:


> Get some cheap seat covers, unless u have an old set already. This is as close as pax get to my back seats, covered with a $40 waterproof dog seat cover off Amazon that can be removed in a couple minutes and put in the laundry if it gets too paxy.
> 
> View attachment 260304


Dude I have those same mats but mine have a lip around the area where people's feet are.

You keep your interior like mine.....mint condition


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Dude I have those same mats but mine have a lip around the area where people's feet are.
> 
> You keep your interior like mine.....mint condition


Mine was the $30 WeatherTec set from Costco. Not too bad, they have a half decent carpet gripper thing underneath the front mats to help hold them in place.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

My car might be classified as a "subcompact" but everyone agrees the trunk has room for multiple bodies. 

Consumer Reports best rated subcompact. All the car savants here should have no trouble figuring out which car that is.

Went to Green Light and they had no trouble approving my temporary tags.

I'm having some trouble uploading my documents to Lyft.

My driving isn't nearly as sure, and it won't be until I get accustomed to the different blind spots, etc.

Owners manual helped me turn off the daytime running lights and automatic door locks. Unpaired my phone so the voice navigation comes over my headset.

Still working on mounting my phone.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> My car might be classified as a "subcompact" but everyone agrees the trunk has room for multiple bodies.
> 
> Consumer Reports best rated subcompact. All the car savants here should have no trouble figuring out which car that is.
> 
> ...


I like the auto door locks.. It's amazing how many people try getting out of the car while im still at a slow roll stopping. As soon as I put it in park.. the doors unlock and it is safer all around. why shut off DRL's?


----------



## benson555zz (Sep 7, 2018)

You should have just rolled over and died

2019 will be the worst year ever for rideshare and you just got yourself entraped



Karen Stein said:


> Following the demise of my faithful car, I was faced with a choice: roll over and die, or get another car.
> 
> I just returned home from the dealer with my new set of wheels. I won't identify the make, but I am told the makers are known for fine engineering, eating raw fish, and hari-kari
> 
> ...


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Ok I'm curious. Why will 2019 be the worst year for rideshare?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Just asking. If some one is happy, why do we always have to say why they shouldn't be?


Yup.



BikingBob said:


> Why can't we know what you ended up going with?
> 
> Since we are talking negotiating with used car dealers. I once got a salesman fired for the deal he gave me on a car. Got it for 50% of what they were asking and when I went to finalize the paperwork the following day I was told he was no longer with the dealership.


Salesman has no say in the price. Salesman is just the messenger


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

My automatic locks did not release on stopping alone. I found that annoying. I rarely put the car in "park."

I also find daytime running lights annoying. Besides, the whole logic behind them is (imo) based upon a completely erroneous reading of statistics. In other words, junk science.

"Automatic" lights, by contrast, I like.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> My car might be classified as a "subcompact" but everyone agrees the trunk has room for multiple bodies.
> 
> Consumer Reports best rated subcompact. All the car savants here should have no trouble figuring out which car that is.
> 
> ...


LoL at first line......

Always important to plan ahead.

Glad your happy! Love that new car feeling.


----------



## fortyTwo (Aug 30, 2018)

DollarFree said:


> Get some cheap seat covers, unless u have an old set already. This is as close as pax get to my back seats, covered with a $40 waterproof dog seat cover off Amazon that can be removed in a couple minutes and put in the laundry if it gets too paxy.
> View attachment 260304


Those dog seat covers look terrible. I've bought those for my dog.. I'm not super picky but I'd be really put off sitting on those in anyone's car. I'm surprised you don't have complaints filed against you. That's like 1 step up above garbage bags and Saran wrap.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> My automatic locks did not release on stopping alone. I found that annoying. I rarely put the car in "park."
> 
> I also find daytime running lights annoying. Besides, the whole logic behind them is (imo) based upon a completely erroneous reading of statistics. In other words, junk science.
> 
> "Automatic" lights, by contrast, I like.


You can normally adjust stuff like the above.

My Prius had this funky auto-locking thing. It only opened drivers door. Changed it with key fob. Which was odd.

But am sure you can adjust to your liking.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

fortyTwo said:


> Those dog seat covers look terrible. I've bought those for my dog.. I'm not super picky but I'd be really put off sitting on those in anyone's car. I'm surprised you don't have complaints filed against you. That's like 1 step up above garbage bags and Saran wrap.


Pax are lower than dogs. These are way too good for them.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

fortyTwo said:


> Those dog seat covers look terrible. I've bought those for my dog.. I'm not super picky but I'd be really put off sitting on those in anyone's car. I'm surprised you don't have complaints filed against you. That's like 1 step up above garbage bags and Saran wrap.


Got a cheap, $30 set at autozone. Looks OK but has paid for it self over and over. Machine washable and cleaning fees are pure profit.

I think well worth the 30 bucks.



wontgetfooledagain said:


> Buying a new car to drive for Uber is stupid. You should have bought a $5k, high mileage beater.


But is also for personal use.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

freddieman said:


> Salesman has no say in the price. Salesman is just the messenger


Yup. 
Salesperson is the gopher back & forth between u and the Sales Manager. It's how they waste your day till u get tired and make a bad deal. If u think u beat the dealer, only one of u got beat. Use the internet.


----------



## RonBurgundy (Jun 26, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Brownies, fool, brownies!  My new dash is big enough to land F-14 Tomcats on. Maybe a bit of Velcro -or a magnet - and I can set my brownies there. (Was I speeding,Officer? Or were you drawn to the smell of my fresh brownies?)
> 
> First expense: $35 for a new phone mount Old one doesn't work well in the new car.
> 
> ...


Use ProClipUSA.com and you'll never ever go back!!! I promise!!!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Really like the magnetic ones, Ron. Prices are within average for good ones; https://www.proclipusa.com/category/magnetic-phone-mounts

Think car manufactures would have something intrinsic. Like back when ash trays were the norm.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

RonBurgundy said:


> Use ProClipUSA.com and you'll never ever go back!!! I promise!!!


Whoa, Whoa, Whoa!! But what does Consumer Reports have to say?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

My problem with mounting my phone is that the vents are too tight and the vents swivel too freely for a clip- on, the dash trim is too fat and too shallow for a clamp, and the dash is too curved, badly angled, or too soft for a stick-on. Even the camera display glass is rejecting the stick-on.

I have a few other things to try.


----------



## RonBurgundy (Jun 26, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Whoa, Whoa, Whoa!! But what does Consumer Reports have to say?


Trust me I've been using them for over 10 years! Amazing!!!!!!!! They never pop off or anything and have great visibility and userbility!!!



Karen Stein said:


> My problem with mounting my phone is that the vents are too tight and the vents swivel too freely for a clip- on, the dash trim is too fat and too shallow for a clamp, and the dash is too curved, badly angled, or too soft for a stick-on. Even the camera display glass is rejecting the stick-on.
> 
> I have a few other things to try.


It doesn't clip in to your vent so it diesn't move. It clips to the plastic around the vents and will never ever swivel or interfere. Trust me! Super high quality.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> My problem with mounting my phone is that the vents are too tight and the vents swivel too freely for a clip- on, the dash trim is too fat and too shallow for a clamp, and the dash is too curved, badly angled, or too soft for a stick-on. Even the camera display glass is rejecting the stick-on.
> 
> I have a few other things to try.


Just keep your phone in your lap.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

fortyTwo said:


> I like the auto door locks.. It's amazing how many people try getting out of the car while im still at a slow roll stopping. As soon as I put it in park.. the doors unlock and it is safer all around. why shut off DRL's?


I have a setting on my 2010 Acura for that as well. The doors lock at about 5 mph, and they automatically unlock when I put it in park. Sometimes I have to do that quickly, because as soon as the car stops, people instantly are trying to get in or out of the car.

And sometimes they manage to bump a button that locks their door. Their first reaction is that I somehow have the child safety locks on, which would be silly of me to do. My workaround has been to know exactly how to unlock all the doors quickly, using the button in the driver's door. Oh well.

Christine


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Buying a new car to drive for Uber is stupid. You should have bought a $5k, high mileage beater.


Most people know that, especially if they ever go on UP. Uber wants to say the opposite so they get their people to setup these made up scenarios then develop the story as a way of influencing & educating newbies and ants. 
This didn't stop me getting a new hybrid and using it for Uber, but I can't do basic arithmetic. If someone uses a new car that's not a hybrid then that truly is insane, but Uber are aiming at the lowest on the totem, which means the cheapest possible car, like the Yaris, Fit or Elantra.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

DollarFree said:


> Most people know that, especially if they ever go on UP. Uber wants to say the opposite so they get their people to setup these made up scenarios then develop the story as a way of influencing & educating newbies and ants.
> This didn't stop me getting a new hybrid and using it for Uber, but I can't do basic arithmetic. If someone uses a new car that's not a hybrid then that truly is insane, but Uber are aiming at the lowest on the totem, which means the cheapest possible car, like the Yaris, Fit or Elantra.


Huh? This was incomprehensible.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Surprised Honda provided an extended warranty for the Fit, as they exclude commercial activities.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Following the demise of my faithful car, I was faced with a choice: roll over and die, or get another car.
> 
> I just returned home from the dealer with my new set of wheels. I won't identify the make, but I am told the makers are known for fine engineering, eating raw fish, and hari-kari
> 
> ...


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.


+1


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Today I visited the DMV. We're good to go. Both Uber and Lyft have updated my profile.

Spent nearly $500 ordering car accessories, with more to come.

Seat covers: Custom shops want ~$200 for the rear seat cover. In contrast, $25 covered both front seats at the local AutoZone.

Holding off on the trunk liner as well. My trunk is a deep black hole; I want a liner that sheds some light into the recesses. My guess is that more choices will become available soon. That's one problem with new cars; it takes time for the after-market to catch up.

Woke last night in terror. New-car euphoria has worn off. HOW will I pay for this thing?
One idea is to pay a dime for every mile I drive, right after I get paid. I'll see what I can do once the loan papers arrive.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Today I visited the DMV. We're good to go. Both Uber and Lyft have updated my profile.
> 
> Spent nearly $500 ordering car accessories, with more to come.
> 
> ...


You're probably going to have many more sleepless nights of terror every payday.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Ok I'm curious. Why will 2019 be the worst year for rideshare?


Cause every year has gotten worse and worse for the drivers, without fail.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Following the demise of my faithful car, I was faced with a choice: roll over and die, or get another car.
> 
> I just returned home from the dealer with my new set of wheels. I won't identify the make, but I am told the makers are known for fine engineering, eating raw fish, and hari-kari
> 
> ...


Nice to hear that you have a new car. Enjoy. Since I know you are not stupid enough to use this kind of car for your ride sharing folly, what do you plan to drive for that?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Try again, Karnak the Magnificent!

The primary use - like, 90%+ of the miles - will be for ride share. Ride share is my business. It's my livelihood. As such, it gets first priority on my resources.

Sure, it costs. I expect payback in reliability. I expect peace of mind. Making a good impression on my customers can't be bad either.

Life isn't only about statistics and profits. It's also about faith. I need to believe that there will be another fare. I need to believe I'll be able to pay for this beast. I need to believe in tomorrow.

It's not vanity. Maybe I would have saved a few dollars buying used - but for all I know that used car was rode hard and put up wet. I already know I'm gentle on cars.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Woke last night in terror. New-car euphoria has worn off. HOW will I pay for this thing?


Yikes!!

Did you read the news today about Uber Eats drivers in London going on strike? Evidently, Uber cut their pay 50%. No warning.

Could happen to any of us at any time. Hope you pay it off quickly...


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

If happy, awesome. 
You are not brand new and know what you want and will enjoy.


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Try again, Karnak the Magnificent!
> 
> The primary use - like, 90%+ of the miles - will be for ride share. Ride share is my business. It's my livelihood. As such, it gets first priority on my resources.
> 
> ...


Another lonely Uber driver with a sense of humor.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LA Dispatcher said:


> Another lonely Uber driver with a sense of humor.


?


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> ?


Definitely a parody account or someone susceptible to joining a cult. I get it, it can get boring being in your car for 12 hours.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I vote it's a Toyota Yaris. I'm curious who the financing went through though. Typically they use Toyota Lexus Financial...


I must give it to you though. I've never met another Uber driver who had such an easy experience purchasing a car with Uber income only. actually having all of that extra money to spend on accessories for the new car, just to Uber . . . Is actually pretty amazing in itself. 

I must say you're the poster child of the ideal Uber driver. You're a unicorn honey. 

Don't listen to everyone who doubts you're able to make those car payments. I mean honestly how high could a Yaris payment be, right?


----------



## Uncle-not-Ant (Oct 14, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Following the demise of my faithful car, I was faced with a choice: roll over and die, or get another car.
> 
> I just returned home from the dealer with my new set of wheels. I won't identify the make, but I am told the makers are known for fine engineering, eating raw fish, and hari-kari
> 
> ...


Be prepared if you financed through the dealer for a call that nobody will underwrite your paper, and to come in and resign docs ... expect a much higher interest rate...it may take a month...your plate's won't be processed till its financed...have fun.

And have fun running that 2018 into the ground for peanuts.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Woke last night in terror. New-car euphoria has worn off. HOW will I pay for this thing?





Karen Stein said:


> Life isn't only about statistics and profits.


WOW! Two thoughts so hypocritical that my mind just blew like a kettle that sat on the stove too long.
Reality is that EVERYTHING in life is run on the premise of statistics and profits will one day slap everyone in the face. It took me a little while to really realize what I just read with this one. lmfao
The happiness can only be achieved by profits received, because without one, the other is a foolish impossibility. Unless homelessness and bankruptcy is your idea of cheap thrills.

Honestly, I wish you luck. @[email protected]


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Life isn't only about statistics and profits. It's also about faith. I need to believe that there will be another fare. I need to believe I'll be able to pay for this beast. I need to believe in tomorrow.


You need to get a side hustle to pay the loan on your overpriced new car. They depreciate massively in the first 4 years, and with the new surge, you'll be lucky to make $0.65/mile.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

YMMV


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Uncle-not-Ant said:


> Be prepared if you financed through the dealer for a call that nobody will underwrite your paper, and to come in and resign docs ... expect a much higher interest rate...it may take a month...your plate's won't be processed till its financed...have fun.
> 
> And have fun running that 2018 into the ground for peanuts.


I had that happen last year. Signed contract on a 2017 Altima with terms I knew were never going to fly based on only my Uber income. LOL The dealership did a spot delivery, so I took it and waited until the 4 day bushing law period had passed. After the 4th day I took it to the Uber Greenlight and got it approved, then proceeded to put 4k miles on it before they called, asking me to resign new paperwork at a higher interest rate. I refused, and all they had was a useless contract nobody wanted to touch, or a car that now had 4k more miles on it. They took the car back, and I purchased another one from another dealer at a better price.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Bingo! We have a deal. They want to play bait and switch and all bets are off.

Not to worry. That's the difference between buying a new car and buying used from one of those "tote the note" places.

Financing was secured. Period. Had there been an issue at the dealer, I had already approved financing with my bank.

Credit rating matters. Uber income was fine. What I believe made a difference was that it was clear to them that I treat my driving as a business. That is, my records, my attitude, and my intent to spend serious money on things like floor mats to protect my investment.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Bingo! We have a deal. They want to play bait and switch and all bets are off.
> 
> Not to worry. That's the difference between buying a new car and buying used from one of those "tote the note" places.
> 
> ...


Credit rating is among the most important factors, but if you don't have other stated sources of income and the contract is written with stupid terms, many/most banks still won't touch it. The dealership knew I could afford the car, they just couldn't find anyone to pick up that loan on those terms based on my income and other financed vehicles. (I also have a 2015 RX350, 2015 535i and 2017 Sentra being financed) As far as the finance companies were concerned, I have $2200 /mo in car payments and a part time Uber salary) If they had found a company to buy that loan, I'd gladly be driving that car today, but absent ridiculous financing, I was just better off with other car options.

p.s. LOL at thinking that buying floormats makes a difference.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Success! At least I think so ...

After multiple cleanings with alcohol, it looks like Velcro will stick. So, I have a "mount" for my cell phone.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Why not use a magnetic CD mount?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I love magnetic mounts. The challenge was in mounting the magnet. The glue / tape wouldn't stick to anything.

Nor would the clamp mounts work.

The Velco grabs the phone a bit harder than I like, but I expect the grip will loosen over time.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Bingo! We have a deal. They want to play bait and switch and all bets are off.
> 
> Not to worry. That's the difference between buying a new car and buying used from one of those "tote the note" places.
> 
> ...


Bwahahaha no matter how serious you are at the dealership, that has nothing to do with financing. They don't provide the loan. If it's true, you had the financing already, that's guaranteed money to them they don't care how professional or how serious you are they're going to sell you the car. If they had to find you the lender it still wouldn't have mattered cuz the lender in the end has to approve it and they don't see you being serious in the dealership


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Today I visited the DMV. We're good to go. Both Uber and Lyft have updated my profile.
> 
> Spent nearly $500 ordering car accessories, with more to come.
> 
> ...


Nice, u got a Yaris last weekend and a Honda Clarity this weekend. What's next week, a Sienna for XL I betya. These case histories are so inspiring.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

You can put 100% warranty on those tires, plus get free flat repair,rotation and balance
From discount tire.( if you did not get free rotation/ balance and flat repair from your dealer.
If the tires are cheap , then don't worry about it

This applies when vehicle is new
Michelin tires- expensive- if you purchase them, they( Michelin) will take care of the towing, if you get stranded due to a
Blowout.
In the first month, if you have blow out, Michelin will replace it free ( if your vehicle came with Michelin tires)


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Ahh, the joys of having a new car. You get to meet so many interesting life forms.

The first one you meet, usually within yards of the dealer's lot, I call "Trumpus Braggus." No matter how wonderful your deal, Trunpus just has to tell you how you would have done better, had you only asked for his help. Tell him the car was free, he'll still swear you got ripped off.

The next critter you find is the Shoulda Monster. Whatever you bought, you should have got something else. What's notable about the Shoulda Monster is that his expert opinion is based on no data whatsoever. Has he taken hundreds of cars out and road tested them for weeks at a time? No. Has he surveyed thousands of owners and analysed the data? No. Has he even walked past one at a car show? Probably not.

My favorite has to be my pal Flap Jack. His advice always flips. Tell him you bought the best and he will say you should have saved some money. Say you were economical and he'll flip to telling you quality is priceless.

The most annoying critter is the Crookfinder. He sees crooks everywhere. " Dealers are all crooks," he'll assert, not making any distinction between the company with decades of documented decency and the 'tote the note' place on a ghetto street corner. He'll also insist that car makers deliberately give you bad maintenance advice so you'll ruin the car and need a new one sooner. No need for that special oil, he says, good ol' 30W is just fine. You're a fool to listen to the factory....


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

And then there's the biggest, best type of lifeform ever. The type that listens to no one, and make people like me lots of money 
Jack of all trades and master of none, but putting money in other's pockets.
And for that, Karen and people like you, this bud's for you. *cheers*


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> And then there's the biggest, best type of lifeform ever. The type that listens to no one, and make people like me lots of money
> Jack of all trades and master of none, but putting money in other's pockets.
> And for that, Karen and people like you, this bud's for you. *cheers*


merryon2nd are you being a Trumpus Braggus again


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> I vote it's a Toyota Yaris. I'm curious who the financing went through though. Typically they use Toyota Lexus Financial...
> 
> I must give it to you though. I've never met another Uber driver who had such an easy experience purchasing a car with Uber income only. actually having all of that extra money to spend on accessories for the new car, just to Uber . . . Is actually pretty amazing in itself.
> 
> I must say you're the poster child of the ideal Uber driver. You're a unicorn honey.


There's Driver Uber income and then there's Social Media Staffer Uber income. Wouldn't be hard to get a Yaris on the latter, but the whole thing's made up anyway.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> They were not aware my old car had been in their shop the other day. Since no warning lights showed, we discussed how I knew the car was toast. In the interest of full disclosure, I explained.
> 
> Contrary to some irresponsible assertions made by some in this forum, I neither play games or BS.


I agree wholeheartedly. Car dealers are among the most scrupulous and ethical professionals out there, and they deserve to be treated with total honesty in return.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> are you being a Trumpus Braggus again


Maybe 
But its truth that I made a small fortune off of REAL people with this mindset. And I've known far less scrupulous people that made a HUGE fortune off the same type of people.
It makes me happy to know that they're still out there, for when I dive back into the industry. Makes it nice to know there's lotsa money on the table to snatch up! There's still hope


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

fortyTwo said:


> I like the auto door locks.. It's amazing how many people try getting out of the car while im still at a slow roll stopping. As soon as I put it in park.. the doors unlock and it is safer all around. why shut off DRL's?


we call that the Tuck & roll.......jmo


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I have found most of the accessories I want for this car.

I had to get a custom rear seat cover, so I paid a lot more than I wanted.

One item I haven't found (yet) is a full size spare tire. The hold up is the rim. Where my previous car used simple steel rims ($40) this car uses fancy aluminum rims ($200) and I haven't found suitable steel rims. I'm not sure if I can put a standard tire on the "donut" rim.

Why a full size spare? So I can quickly resume work. As detailed in another thread, I once lost several days work until I could replace the damaged tire. Flat tire at the start of a holiday weekend, combined with a car using oddball tires and you're stuck. Lesson learned.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> I'm not sure if I can put a standard tire on the "donut" rim.


The short answer is "no."

Space saver spares have a different diameter and width than the standard tire.

My suggestion would be to have plans ahead of time for where you can get the damaged tire repaired or replaced before it happens. Identify who carries a replacement tire for your car. Then when you have a failure that can't be repaired, you minimize your downtime.

Yes, it can happen over a holiday weekend. So can a lot of other things, like a false claim of driving impaired.

So you're left with determining how much the extra cost is and comparing it to the potential lost income.

C


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I have found most of the accessories I want for this car.
> 
> I had to get a custom rear seat cover, so I paid a lot more than I wanted.
> 
> ...


That's cleaver. Always good to be prepared!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> That's cleaver. Always good to be prepared!


 prepared she is. I mean who else has all of this disposable income from Uber laying around? She must have been preparing since she signed up


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Man, I can't imagine how challenging it would be, to be soly dependent on my earnings from uber.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> One item I haven't found (yet) is a full size spare tire. The hold up is the rim. Where my previous car used simple steel rims ($40) this car uses fancy aluminum rims ($200) and I haven't found suitable steel rims. I'm not sure if I can put a standard tire on the "donut" rim.


My Plugin Prius came without even a donut spare, so I went through a local wrecking yard which was able to find the proper size and bolt pattern donut from another Toyota model, in new condition. I wasn't really satisfied with that, so when I had two tires ruined and one $200 rim aesthetically damaged later in an accident (not my fault- insurance was paying) I kept the rim so I would have a full size spare. Would you consider a plain wheel to keep you on the road in an emergency? I've been carrying my full size spare for five years without need for it (knocks on wood).


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

A plain wheel? Fine by me. I just haven't found one yet. I go to internet sites and all I see are fancy ones.

I'm not doing anything to this car I didn't do to the previous one. The only difference is I'm doing it all at once.

I'm not going to let my new dash crack in the sun, or my carpets go moldy from wet shoes. 

Someone gets sick? A baby spits up? A drink gets spilled? Much better to just toss the seat cover in the laundry.

It's called "risk management." Flat tire? Had that happen last year. I don't want a repeat. I figure I have 40,000 miles before my OEM tires get worn. I have until then to get a rim. One of the worn tires will become the spare

False accusation get you grounded? Off topic, but you beat that by working both Lyft and Uber.

Face it, trolls: I'm either the wisest gnome at Uber HQ, or I'm on the street and really know my stuff.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I'm either the wisest gnome at Uber HQ


It's GOT to be the Uber HQ thing. Because most 'streets' would have had you for dinner already


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> I have found most of the accessories I want for this car.
> 
> I had to get a custom rear seat cover, so I paid a lot more than I wanted.
> 
> ...


I don't think you can put a reg tire on a spare wheel...
Get a used wheel from a junkyard or online , and put a full size spare on it, and keep at home
Tires are good for 6-7 years

Go to discount tire, they can find you any wheels , they have vendors who supply them.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

My standard go to has always been to order a fresh wheel and tire as my spare. Any service/sales combo place can hunt down a pair for you in whatever style/type you want.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> My Plugin Prius came without even a donut spare, so I went through a local wrecking yard which was able to find the proper size and bolt pattern donut from another Toyota model, in new condition. I wasn't really satisfied with that, so when I had two tires ruined and one $200 rim aesthetically damaged later in an accident (not my fault- insurance was paying) I kept the rim so I would have a full size spare. Would you consider a plain wheel to keep you on the road in an emergency? I've been carrying my full size spare for five years without need for it (knocks on wood).


Yes! Especially for something like a spare. Great thought.



Karen Stein said:


> A plain wheel? Fine by me. I just haven't found one yet. I go to internet sites and all I see are fancy ones.
> 
> I'm not doing anything to this car I didn't do to the previous one. The only difference is I'm doing it all at once.
> 
> ...


LoL

Hey, how come I never see you at the super secret, hold 'em down meetings?

They serve mimosa, lox & bagels.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Don't forget a tpms sensor for the spare. A warning light on the dash will lead to deactivation.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> It's called "risk management."


Yes, risk management is exactly what it is. I worked in an insurance related business for 9 years before I retired earlier this year.

I think you're looking in the wrong place for the wheel you want. Find the used tire shops and junkyards, and show up in person. And while you're at it, offer to pay cash. That's a language that they speak.

Christine


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you, Christine. I'll do that.

As for some others ....
- I worked the night shift in Chicago's Cabrini-Green project for years. I went to school next to Stateside Gardens. Those "street" enough?
- I knows what a bagel is. I gots one. But what kind a dog is a lox?

What a bunch of pit yorkies ... .


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Thank you, Christine. I'll do that.
> 
> As for some others ....
> - I worked the night shift in Chicago's Cabrini-Green project for years. I went to school next to Stateside Gardens. Those "street" enough?
> ...


Stay on script Karen. The little Chicago ad lib doesn't match early posts.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

njn said:


> Don't forget a tpms sensor for the spare. A warning light on the dash will lead to deactivation.


Oh! Took me 2 reads to catch that.

...and I got 3 "no phone holder" and 2 'seemingly impaired" reports.

Really good point, NJN. Getting sidelined for stupid or erroneous _stuff _ is not good.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> I figure I have 40,000 miles before my OEM tires get worn.


Not in my experience. We own two late model cars... one a 2015, the other a 2016. Both needed original tires replaced about 30,000 miles, much to my surprise.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Gilby said:


> Not in my experience. We own two late model cars... one a 2015, the other a 2016. Both needed original tires replaced about 30,000 miles, much to my surprise.


Did you keep the tires at the factory recommended pressure, or a few psi higher, checking at least monthly? Did you have the tires rotated every 5,000 miles? Especially with smaller cars, I have had my tires last 60-70k miles. My current set is closing in on 40k with little sign of wear. But I admit to being a bit anal about stuff like this.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Sitting at 60k+ on the set of tires I bought my car with (not sure how many miles were put on them BEFORE that...That's just the mileage I personally put on the tires/car). Still enough meat on them to not have to worry about replacement for some time.
Keeping tires at an appropriate PSI, and proper rotation, and making sure your alignment is still good'll keep a set of tires for a surprising amount of time.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> ....
> It's not vanity. Maybe I would have saved a few dollars buying used - but for all I know that used car was rode hard and put up wet. I already know I'm gentle on cars.


A good solution for that feeling is to buy a 2-3 year old certified dealer car, costs about 50% of original list, but comes with about the same warranty as new...


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Did you keep the tires at the factory recommended pressure, or a few psi higher, checking at least monthly? Did you have the tires rotated every 5,000 miles?


We had to replace the tires shortly after buying both of the vehicles. We do the 5,000 mile rotation on the new tires, and occasionally check tire pressure between oil changes.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Tires that come with the car from the factory are usually not the best, especially in terms of tread life.


----------



## MyPeeps (Sep 18, 2018)

Weed brownies?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

That's a fair point - new car tires don't last long. I base my optimism on personal experience; I typically have my tires last at least double the expected life.

Two examples:
Previous new car tires lasted 45,000, and were replaced only because winter was coming. I like lots of tread for clearing snow and water.
My most recent set of tires had a 40K warranty. I replaced them at 93K, and they were still legal.
I guess I'm just easy on my cars.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> I have found most of the accessories I want for this car.
> 
> I had to get a custom rear seat cover, so I paid a lot more than I wanted.
> 
> ...


Translation:
Drivers, Uber want you to know
1. You should get a donut spare and not rely on the repair foam & pump that came with the car. U could lose money that way (cos you're too dumb to work that out for yourself).
2. Get expensive custom seat covers, not a $40 waterproof seat blanket. It's better for Uber and u will get more coveted badges.
3. If you drive slower your tires will last longer, so you will make more money and get more coveted badges.



Karen Stein said:


> Face it, trolls: I'm either the wisest gnome at Uber HQ, or I'm on the street and really know my stuff.


Do u & Danny share a desk? Is MD in today? Be honest, help the "trolls" out here.
Is it fresh cooked brownie Thursday yet?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

No doubt about it - this job changes the way you look at things 

I have a donut spare. I'm not about to drive customers around on it, certainly not for the five days it took to fix my last flat. Holiday weekends are killers. Hence, the decision to keep a FULL size spare at home. The donut will get me there.

My front seats got $12 clearance covers. It's the split back seat that limited me to a pricey custom cover. I've tried the towel / blanket thing. It looks like crud and interferes with the seat belts.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> This. I used to LOVE selling cars to the inexperienced. They throw one number, you throw one back, no more tossing or talk, they chuckle in their head, meet middle way, and walk off with a nice, hefty profit on your wallet.
> 
> I played game when I got my PF. They wanted 27k. I went through the list of faults (chipped paint, ding in the grill, driven 4WD most of its life, mileage, soft windshield *from the plant* soft paint, etc, etc) and wrote down a number for each one, as to what it would cost for me to replace it. The number went down, and down, and the sweat came to their brows. And that 27k dropped like a rock by another 5k. Then I threw out a number, and they countered. And I threw out another number. And they countered. 5 hours later, I took that SUV home for over 8k under what they wanted and under 20k. I may have been able to get them lower, but I was tired at that point and was ready to wheel it home.
> 
> ...


Aww.. that's cute.. you think the dealer still lost money. Take any car, look up dealer trade in then dealer selling price. Notice how one is 2x (or more) of the other???


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> Aww.. that's cute.. you think the dealer still lost money. Take any car, look up dealer trade in then dealer selling price. Notice how one is 2x


Naw. I know I didn't spend as much money as they wanted me to. That car was still wrote up on price to an unbelievable amount. I used to WORK for these jack offs dude. Lmfao. I didn't care about them losing money or not. I had a price in mind that I would pay in consideration to the price they had down on the tag, and I got them down to that price. So... yeah. I won, regardless. I even know I could have gotten them lower. But I was ready for bed after night speed trials up on Huntington and was willing to go with the price I had planned on or seek something else with the same low low miles that I COULD talk down to a price I had in mind.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> No doubt about it - this job changes the way you look at things
> 
> I have a donut spare. I'm not about to drive customers around on it, certainly not for the five days it took to fix my last flat. Holiday weekends are killers. Hence, the decision to keep a FULL size spare at home. The donut will get me there.
> 
> My front seats got $12 clearance covers. It's the split back seat that limited me to a pricey custom cover. I've tried the towel / blanket thing. It looks like crud and interferes with the seat belts.


Buy the right blanket, I gave u the link. It has zippered seams for split rear seats and Velcro slots for the seat belts. And it doesn't look like crud, it looks plenty good enough for people getting around by Uber Charity. Why are u telling people thinking of earning Uber pennies to spend $500 on custom covers?
And why are Uber still operating as a charity? IPO's a'comin and your options will be worth shit without some semblance of ever making a profit.
Btw, can't wait to see what New User new car story u Uber guys come up with this weekend. Yaris, Clarity... I'm still betting minivan for XL so Sienna or Caravan.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Congrats, Karen 

I love my new wheels too.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Woo Hooo !

Nothing Equals REWARDING YOURSELF with a New Car !

Enjoy !
The Both of You !


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Woo Hooo !
> 
> Nothing Equals REWARDING YOURSELF with a New Car !
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

where does she live that it would take 5 days to get a flat repair? Even over a holiday weekend...


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> where does she live that it would take 5 days to get a flat repair? Even over a holiday weekend...


In SF. OP works for Uber. The whole story's made up for driver education & recruitment.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Daisy, I had a thread a year ago. Search "$300 Flat"for the story.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Yup, you’ve been at Uber a long time. Must have great benefits. For the staff.


----------

